
49ers Name Yu President & Co-Owner - sahillavingia
http://www.49ers.com/news-and-events/article-2/49ers-Name-Yu-President--Co-Owner/27463750-0b73-453b-bac0-f8326253baf7
======
Legion
The less the 49ers are run by the Yorks, the easier it is for me to cheer for
them.

I was a die-hard 49er fan when Eddie D ran the show.

... I can't actually be talking about football on HackerNews.

